# Anigrand's 1/72 Republic XP-69



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Is there an American term for Luft '46?

This is a rejected Republic proposal for a long-range escort fighter using the 42-cylinder Tornado engine. I put her in the markings of the 336th fighter squadron, based in Debden, in mid-1943, using Aeromaster decals

I added a gunsight, antenna and drop tanks.


































This is the one with the vacuform canopy that was giving me fits.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh yeah - home made "Green Arrow" decal.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

More, bigger pictures here:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/planes/xp-69.html


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

_"Is there an American term for Luft '46?"_

*1948 USAAF*? :thumbsup:

Great job of a great looking aircraft JP!!

Carl-


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

hal9001 said:


> _"Is there an American term for Luft '46?"_
> 
> *1948 USAAF*? :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I dunno, but I use the term *"Combat '46"* for my "paper projects Jeeps and other vehicles.


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Glad you didn't gve up on that canopy, plane looks great John!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That would have been an interesting sight in the skies back then. Another great build John.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice looking - I like the shape! Combat 46 does sound like a cool name for an American series.
Steve


----------

